# Five ways to keep laptop thieves from jacking your data



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Laptops and netbooks are everywhere, and thieves love snatching them from coffee shops and cars. There are a number of simple security measures you can take, however, to ensure that your data is reasonably protected in the event that your laptop is nabbed.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Good advice


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Maybe I missed it but the article didn't mention a boot and OS password protection on a laptop.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Wino said:


> Maybe I missed it but the article didn't mention a boot and OS password protection on a laptop.


bingo. Noticed the same thing. Every laptop here is required to have both a bios and a hard drive password.

Easy as sin to set up, gonna make it a bit difficult to get that data off.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi to all
I live in the UK and have just read this link. I used to have my own HD password on my laptop. However, I have long since removed this when I reformatted because it was a pain to have to keep keying in my long password. I am the only user on my PC so isn't this safe then?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

valis said:


> bingo. Noticed the same thing. Every laptop here is required to have both a bios and a hard drive password.
> 
> Easy as sin to set up, gonna make it a bit difficult to get that data off.


So you need two passwords to get to a desktop?

Lots of posts lately wanting to know how to boot straight to desktop, no log-in.

I don't know why, but people find it a hassle to have to log-on(not me).

Edit: See


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm not even sure if my BIOS has a password. I don't think there is one because I have been there and didn't have to enter anything!!! But if I'm the only one using my laptop, this is surely OK? (who's Shirley?) 
The only password I use is for my email when loggin in online and of course any busniess websites I use for DVDs, etc.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Morny - I too am the only user of my laptop and want to keep it that way. I password mine (boot-bios/OS) as I travel with it and if stolen, as Valis said, whomever steals it is going to have problems getting any data off the unit. I also password some software access and files so that when I'm on an unsecured wifi in a hotel / motel / airport no one can get access to personal info. Just don't forget your password, so make it simple, but not obvious.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

RootbeaR said:


> So you need two passwords to get to a desktop?
> 
> Lots of posts lately wanting to know how to boot straight to desktop, no log-in.
> 
> ...


All my inhouse / home office pc's (5) boot straight to desk top (that is Windows & Ubuntu). Only the laptop is pw'd.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi wino,
I use my laptop at home and it never goes anywhere and we live in a secure sort of area. I do see the need for security and it is paramount if you are on the go. However, I cannot understand our prime ministers (in the UK) leaving their laptops on the train!?!?!? This has happened more than just the one time!! It beggars belief, doesn't it?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Our bureaucrats do the same thing.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

RootbeaR said:


> So you need two passwords to get to a desktop?
> 
> Lots of posts lately wanting to know how to boot straight to desktop, no log-in.
> 
> ...


nope. The desktops are all inside the network on the domain, so it just a regular log on. Any laptop however, that leaves the building, will have a bios password and an HD password.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, I used to always have a password for logging into my PC. I checked the one I used and it seems a very good one. However, for the past year or more, I just decided it seemed a nuisance (I know, I know) and dispensed with it. I never ever take my PC anywhere and it stays put here all the time. Don't have away holidays so I'm never away for any length of time (I know I know, thieves can strike any time). 
However, since reading that link above about proctection, I have activated my password again and also downloaded the Keesafe. Thing is, in the article, it says that having a password for Wnds is a waste of time?!?!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't have a password on my home rig; thieves want it, they can have it. Got an alarm system so should be fine.

Having a password for windows is not necessarily a waste of time; there are indeed a lot of ways past it. Which is why we put bios passwords on the laptops. Those are not so easy to bypass. Screw up trying and you got a paperweight.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hiya Valis,
Keep forgetting that I'm in the UK on this beautiful very sunny day and you are in the USA! Thing is, I always work from my external HD. I do also have my basic docs on the C-Drive, just for easy access when I haven't switched on my HD. All important stuff including photos are not on the C-drive at all. I'm more concerned with keeping viruses away, etc. 
The only alarm we have is the fire alarm!! lol


----------

